# Serie A 18-19 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2008)

Fiorentina v Reggina

18/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.35 4.00 9.00 All Bets (24) 
SSC Napoli v Juventus

18/10/2008 19:30 BST
  2.55 3.00 2.65 All Bets (23) 
AC Milan v Sampdoria

19/10/2008 14:00 BST
  1.40 4.00 7.50 All Bets (24) 
Bologna v Lazio

19/10/2008 14:00 BST
  3.30 3.10 2.10 All Bets (24) 
Catania v Palermo

19/10/2008 14:00 BST
  2.50 2.90 2.80 All Bets (24) 
Chievo v Atalanta

19/10/2008 14:00 BST
  2.50 2.85 2.85 All Bets (24) 
Genoa v Siena

19/10/2008 14:00 BST
  1.80 3.10 4.50 All Bets (24) 
Lecce v Udinese

19/10/2008 14:00 BST
  2.70 3.00 2.50 All Bets (24) 
Torino v Cagliari

19/10/2008 14:00 BST
  1.75 3.10 4.75 All Bets (24) 
Roma v Inter

19/10/2008 19:30 BST
  3.00 3.00 2.30 All Bets (24)


----------

